
Microsoft not paying bounties to security researcher for finding vulnerabilities - dsr12
https://twitter.com/jonasLyk/status/1282945750746509313
======
rasz
Here we go again, same story as SandboxEscaper. MS ignored until 0days started
dropping in public.

